# Bszs?



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where the Sieger show results will be posted? I saw the protection results but can't find the class results. Also bite work videos - are they online anywhere???


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

http://www.schaeferhund.de/site/fileadmin/pdf/veranstaltungen/bsz_2011/listen/ghklr.pdf

http://www.schaeferhund.de/site/fileadmin/pdf/veranstaltungen/bsz_2011/listen/ghklh.pdf


----------

